# P22 Ammo?



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

ok, im leavin to go pick up my first gun in a few mins, im getting a walther P22, and i was wondering what kind of ammo everyone uses in their's. thanks for the imput


----------



## dalesky (May 11, 2007)

*almost any will do*

I generally use whatever is cheapest, usually at KMart or Wally's World. Anything Remington is good, and CCI is tops. Consider running some metal jacketed rounds through the gun when you are done shooting the lead bullets. Maybe about 10 jacketed to help clean the lead out. That was a recommendation by a friend in law enforcement.
Good shooting


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*For defense*

Not that, the 22 is really a considered a defensive caliber, but gunfight Rule 1 states "Have a Gun"

I have done a little research and the consensus is that:

CCI Stingers seem to be ok. - some feeding problems with bolt action rifles. I do not know if that translates to mag. feeding problems

CCI Velocitors (high speed bullets) seem to be the ticket. everyone seems to love them.


----------



## dalesky (May 11, 2007)

*ammo not very important*

My range guys at two ranges say that any 22 pistol will occasionally hang up with any ammo. It's the nature of the low power of the cartridge. When your gun doesn't fire, just clear the shell, let it fall, and go on to the next one. It doesn't happen every time I shoot my Browning Buckmark, but probably every other time I get at least one that hangs


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I've only used CCI Mini Mag. Never a problem and no reason to change. $5.50 per 100.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The guy at Bud's gun shop that sold me my P22 highly recommended me to only use high velocity ammo. Apparently the P22 doesn't do well with subsonic [rated] bullets, but I'm not about to find out myself. $6 for a 100-pack is pretty darn cheap compared to the .40S&W I use in my P99. Clean it every time you shoot...barrel gets real dirty with a .22LR. I use CCI mini-mags. They won't go supersonic out of the 3.4" barrel, but they'll still go way faster than a subsonic round.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

We just use ours for plinking, and usually run either Peters or Remington Thunderbolt. Both are quite cheap and easily available where we live...

PhilR.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i also only use cci mini mags
350 rounds so far without a hitch
and hasn't been cleaned 
going to wait till 500 rounds or so


----------



## CardRED (Jan 21, 2008)

With out cleaning it, I have put about 500 rounds of Federal hollow points through my P22 without a single dud or jam. Got it at Wal-Mart, like $12 for 550 count.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I've put probably 800 rds through mine so far. It's eaten a whole box (550rds) of remington golden bullets with only a few misfires, just rotate the round in the chamber and try again, after waiting a few minutes to see if it is a hangfire. ~100 rds of CCI Mini-Mag HP copper plated, they seemed to group better, they were also easiest to clean up after too, and several hundred CCI standard velocity. It didn't like the standard velocity too much, a little weak to cycle the action completely a few times, but hey, its a plinking gun. I also put some CCI shotshells through for sh##s and giggles. Don't expect them to cycle the action, but they were fun, can't wait to get some rodents with it. Enjoy. Make sure you clean it well, also check out this site: http://www.freespeech.com/1917-1911M_P22_bible.pdf it will answer most questions


----------



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*golden bullet*

i've never had a misfire and only a couple misfeeds after a couple thousand rounds.


----------



## Werps (Apr 1, 2007)

Haven't had any problem with high velocity (Mini Mags, RGBs, Mini Mags seem to be cleaner). Standard velocity causes some problems with my P22 but not my Buckmark. Seems that's what a lot of P22 owners say. That's fine, just need high velocity in the P22. I have about 1500 rounds through mine. As long as I use high velocity it's very reliable.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I use Remington Thunderbolt for supersonic and Remington Subsonic when I use my suppressors. Never a hiccup. I've had some problems with Federal. I have a case of CCI subsonic but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

CardRED said:


> With out cleaning it, I have put about 500 rounds of Federal hollow points through my P22 without a single dud or jam. Got it at Wal-Mart, like $12 for 550 count.


Wow...that's a lot cheaper than CCI mini-mags. I might hafta grab some of those.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

1st 100 rounds through my p22- cci stingers
200-cci stingers
300-cci stingers
400-cci stingers
500-1000-cci stingers

cci is the way to go, 1000 rounds and not a misfire


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

i've used both CCI MM and Federal Game-Shok high velocity. Both work flawlessly...the Federal's are MUCH cheaper, however. I paid $25/500 at Cabelas, although I see others getting them for much cheaper then that ($12/500...WOW!). I haven't been able to find the mini mags for less then $5/100.


----------

